# Servers will be migrated off of Linode



## Null (Jan 6, 2016)

Hola.

So Linode was hacked.

http://wptavern.com/linode-confirms-data-security-breach-that-matches-recent-wp-engine-attack

Following an entire month of sporadic downtime and three full days of consecutive downtime I've felt really bad for Linode, but now they've apparently been breached and have forced all users to change their password. This is a total failure. Combined with their pessimistic locking of my Infinity Development website, I cannot allow myself or my services to be subjected to this any longer. I'm not sure how I'm going to move gigabytes, if not terabytes, of data off 10 servers to a different host, but it will be done in the next month of two.

Current runner up is Digital Ocean.

Discuss.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 6, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 6, 2016)

linode more like LAME-ode


----------



## John Daker (Jan 6, 2016)

Do we have anything to worry about from the hack?


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 6, 2016)

So we're packing up and going on the server trail? Who will die of dysentery?


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 6, 2016)

Just as long as we can all continue to keep track of all the gossip in the Kiwi Family!


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 6, 2016)

Linode? More like shitode!


----------



## Null (Jan 6, 2016)

John Daker said:


> Do we have anything to worry about from the hack?


No idea.



King n Yellow said:


> So we're packing up and going on the server trail? Who will die of dysentery?


Chris, hopefully.



ShiningPokeStar said:


> Just as long as we can all continue to keep track of all the gossip in the Kiwi Family!


Running an Internet retard TMZ is hard work.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very smart. These people are retarded.


----------



## ATM (Jan 6, 2016)

just shut it all down dude, lolcows were a mistake


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm impressed with how patient you were with the service. A lot of people were already switching to other services and making that known to the Linode Twitter account when that shit was going down. They were nothing but complete shit in all of this and really unprofessional.


----------



## Abby (Jan 6, 2016)

So Chris won?


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Jan 6, 2016)

Do what you have to, man.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 6, 2016)

King n Yellow said:


> So we're packing up and going on the server trail? Who will die of dysentery?


@Dynastia, obviously


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 6, 2016)

Null said:


> I'm not sure how I'm going to move gigabytes, if not terabytes, of data off 10 servers to a different host, but it will be done in the next month of two


lol you're lucky its only that much, try running ED and doing that every 6 months


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 6, 2016)

If you need to fit within a bandwidth window, you'll have to do some kind of phased backup. I suggest you disable media uploads during this process to slow the growth of saved data, and begin backup immediately.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 6, 2016)

So we should all change our passwords again?


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jan 6, 2016)

Moar liek Kike-node, cuz wit jewz u looz lolol


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 6, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> If you need to fit within a bandwidth window, you'll have to do some kind of phased backup. I suggest you disable media uploads during this process to slow the growth of saved data, and begin backup immediately.



Wait, are you suggesting that Null should disable attachments?

The fuck, my name just keeps getting more and more obsolete because of you dipshits.


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 6, 2016)

Linode? more like null got owned


----------



## Funnybone (Jan 6, 2016)

I mean this in the most loving way possible 
GTFO


----------



## Mashed Potato Grenade (Jan 6, 2016)

atm said:


> just shut it all down dude, lolcows were a mistake


Shut up, Daddy Derek.


----------



## sassyma seed (Jan 6, 2016)

Goodness gracious, time to make our way to a wonderful new place~


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't know shit about Interwebz servers or any shit aside from the Farms being down is annoying.
So could you say that us using Linode is now... _Null _and void?


----------



## Bork Laser (Jan 6, 2016)

Mashed Potato Grenade said:


> Shut up, Daddy Derek.


HEY! STOP DDOSING ME BECAUSE I'M FRIENDS WITH COOL CAT


----------



## stets (Jan 6, 2016)

What the fuck is the internet?


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 6, 2016)

So we got megacucked?


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 6, 2016)

So what I'm reading is that Linode has been compromised for six months but refused to admit it. I sure am glad that such professional, secure companies are guarding customer financial data.


----------



## Mashed Potato Grenade (Jan 6, 2016)

Frankly, part of me wishes it was done by dedicated weens who are going to blackmail all of us in a Call-Out-Saga-meets-Sony-Data-Breach.


----------



## Dalhox Wolfchains (Jan 6, 2016)

I think Linode got LinOWNED.
Wait shit @melty  already sorta made that joke


----------



## fugly bunny (Jan 6, 2016)

Buenas noches.

It's cool, just keep us informed fearless autistic leader.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you Glorious Leader for your swift response to the threats against our fair nation.


----------



## VLAD (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this chill and realistic content on the online.


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 6, 2016)

Linode? More like lil' chode. 

 Shitpost aside, I'm mostly concerned about loss of information or accounts during the move. I'm sure it's not a concern, but I'm no programmer and wouldn't know.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 6, 2016)

Takoyaki Towne said:


> Linode? More like lil' chode.
> 
> Shitpost aside, I'm mostly concerned about loss of information or accounts during the move. I'm sure it's not a concern, but I'm no programmer and wouldn't know.



Account information shouldn't be lost since it's usually all in the same database. So when we do a database backup, you just drop-in the schema+data on the new server, and it's all good. 

The real concern is migrating much of the server's custom functionality to a new unit. This is stuff like cache settings, symlinks, etc, and it _always_ goes lost because you lose track of all the shit you do to get the server working. The worst that happens here, of course, is that the forum doesn't even start until those settings are reintroduced.


----------



## Wet (Jan 6, 2016)

DigitalOcean is a great provider, it's very reliable and affordable as well. Just keep in mind if you're running 8chan stuff on it they probably won't allow the... pedo boards to be hosted on their servers. Another website many are aware of here ran into this issue in 2014 and was forced to remove all infringing content or faced a shutdown.


----------



## Asperchewy (Jan 6, 2016)

I guess we're "pulling a Chris" so to speak. Linode left the kurig on, and burned down the internet. Now we gotta move out temporarily before we can add to the new remodeled autistic hoard all over again. Damned Dirty Trolls...


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 6, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> Account information shouldn't be lost since it's usually all in the same database. So when we do a database backup, you just drop-in the schema+data on the new server, and it's all good.
> 
> The real concern is migrating much of the server's custom functionality to a new unit. This is stuff like cache settings, symlinks, etc, and it _always_ goes lost because you lose track of all the shit you do to get the server working. The worst that happens here, of course, is that the forum doesn't even start until those settings are reintroduced.


And then spending the next 2 weeks - 6 months fixing all the tiny bugs


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 6, 2016)

What's the full story with this? What was the "dick measuring contest between millionaires"?


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wet said:


> DigitalOcean is a great provider, it's very reliable and affordable as well. Just keep in mind if you're running 8chan stuff on it they probably won't allow the... pedo boards to be hosted on their servers. Another website many are aware of here ran into this issue in 2014 and was forced to remove all infringing content or faced a shutdown.



And how the fuck will any of us function without the pedo boards?

EDIT: you're all being very Islamophobic right now. #problematic


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 6, 2016)

We've officially become refugees. Thanks, Obummer.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Jan 6, 2016)

Null said:


> I'm not sure how I'm going to move gigabytes, if not terabytes, of data off 10 servers to a different host, but it will be done in the next month of two.


*What's most of the content made up of?  Do you have these servers divided by role?  
Could you share some of the technical details of your project?*

Also you're worse than fucking obama and this is all your fault... if I was linode I'd bribe the manila police dept to rape you with an AIDS tranny.



IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> And how the fuck will any of us function without the pedo boards?


I don't know why they tolerate those guys at all the whole internet including google thinks 8chan is a board for pedos and it's a massive liability.   Have fun going to court to discuss how much underage buttcheek is legal.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 6, 2016)

We could probably save a few gigabytes if we got rid of all the nude photos


----------



## anusaurus (Jan 6, 2016)

I blame n00l, he's fat and gay and I would not sleep with him.


----------



## ColorfulCassowary (Jan 7, 2016)

Hm. I thought the problem was resolving itself since it was down less on my end. How do you go six months and not tell anyone you're compromised?


----------



## Splendid (Jan 7, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> lol you're lucky its only that much, try running ED and doing that every 6 months


I wish this was EDF2 so that I could rate you "Nobody Cares"


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Jan 7, 2016)

#FuckLinode


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 7, 2016)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> And how the fuck will any of us function without the pedo boards?



"Legally", I guess.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not convinced there's a serious, long term issue with Linode yet.

This recent DDOS thing and their account credentials issue were pretty close together, so I could see them being related.

I'm going to wait until I see a more elaborate evaluation of the problem before making an opinion.


----------



## sassyma seed (Jan 7, 2016)

Linode Server Tech Footage


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Jan 7, 2016)

ColorfulCassowary said:


> How do you go six months and not tell anyone you're compromised?


^That's it right there. Six months and no warning is given to clients?

Lolnode is fegs. Fuck 'em we movin on up.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 7, 2016)

Does this mean that there will be a long downtime as we move our forum


----------



## I_Am_Honor_Roll (Jan 7, 2016)

Waiting until Phil posts a FB status claiming responsibility for this.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 7, 2016)

Could I die from this?


----------



## lolwut (Jan 7, 2016)

Jackass RN said:


> So we got megacucked?


Other way around. We're cucking Linode with a younger, fitter server host. #CuckLinode2016


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 7, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> I wish this was EDF2 so that I could rate you "Nobody Cares"


lol our post ratings are so much better than KF's arent they


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 7, 2016)

@TrippinKahlua sorry bro you gotta change your passwords again


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Jan 7, 2016)

One of the servers my employer uses is hosted on Linode, and was part of the current DDOS attacks against Linode as well. Someone from China brute forced their way into an SSH connection we'd left with password logins enabled. They installed botnet malware that we're pretty sure was used to attack Linode itself.

The fact that Linode's attackers sent no demands (according to one of Linode press releases about the attack) leads us to believe someone in China was attacking Linode for some political reason.

We're staying with Linode, but it is troubling. All DDOS attacks end eventually.

Also, everone shitting on Linode in this thread needs to understand what a DDOS attack is.
A DDOS attack is when a server gets flooded with so much data it can't handle new requests anymore, and shuts down. This is what has been happening.

There's really nothing Linode could have done to prevent this. Some malicious actor out in the world was spending a LOT of money on botnet power to take Linode's servers online. They were literally under internet siege. It sucks that we had downtime here but it's not really due to incompetence on Linode's part.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/L...tus=PART_TIME&filter.employmentStatus=UNKNOWN

So some of the employees are saying that Linode tells them to lie about security breaches.  Seems like the CEO is a dickhead and it's probably best to move on.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 7, 2016)

Alex Krycek said:


> So we should all change our passwords again?



I admit it seems kind of odd I respond to this, but every other week or even month you should renew your password. It's always the smarter move regardless of circumstances.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 7, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> I admit it seems kind of odd I respond to this, but every other week or even month you should renew your password. It's always the smarter move regardless of circumstances.


HA

everyone knows spergs use the same password for every site they have ever joined


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Jan 7, 2016)

Spoiler: There have been far more embarrassing breach consequences for other forums.










 Linode is far from the only cloud provider to have serious security incidents. However, they have no excuse for leaving their customers compromised and unaware of the situation for months. I wouldn't normally advocate changing providers over types of attacks that affect pretty much every organization, but they've made it clear that they don't have their security shit together. Godspeed, @Null.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 7, 2016)

I know that the servers we used have been DDOS'd but have the farms been compromised?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 7, 2016)

But! I thought hacking was a myth...Like girl gamers?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 7, 2016)

It's your server, do whatever you want.


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 7, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> HA
> 
> everyone knows spergs use the same password for every site they have ever joined



God forbid a forum account gets hacked


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 7, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I know that the servers we used have been DDOS'd but have the farms been compromised?


no, this was an attack on the servers, not KF, Linode supports much bigger fish


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 7, 2016)

I for one support the idea of finding new robot overlords.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2016)

Null said:


> Hola.
> 
> So Linode was hacked.
> 
> ...



This is far from the first giant security failure linode has had.  Bitcoiners will remember the Bitcoinica fiasco.  Needless to say, it was at least partly the users' own fault (lol you stored shit worth money in New Jersey) in that case, but security was piss poor.  I'd thought they'd gotten their shit together since then but apparently not.

I'd just be seriously careful moving the site to a host where content like us is just going to be kicked off when some lolcows complain about us, which they will.

Or to a host small enough that the inevitable Farms-directed DDoS will actually force the host to kick us off to protect their other sites.

We have fairly ridiculous bandwidth demands for a pure forum site.  At the same time, the site basically exists to piss people off. 

A family-friendly ISP is not gonna want to put up with our shit.  And a flat-out "bulletproof" ISP is going to be prohibitively expensive.

So good luck finding a cheapish site that won't throw our ass off after the first DDoS/lolsuit threat.

Another possible concern is that numerous threads, artcows in particular, present potential copyright/IP issues and could be a target for DMCA shit.  Somewhere other than the United States isn't subject to DMCA shit.  While it's the reasonable choice to be cautious about shit like that and delete at least pure original content by artists posted to threads when they complain, you want to be the one making that choice instead of your ISP.


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Keerakh (Jan 7, 2016)

Is this related to the twat making threats to you on twitter?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 7, 2016)

SCRuler said:


> Is this related to the twat making threats to you on twitter?


If you mean ShadowJoe, he, like many butthurt spergs before him, is trying to take a victory where he can.

Even if he had nothing to do with it.


----------

